# Raccoon Killed most all my pigeons



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Raccoon ate most all my pigeons. Please make sure you don't make my same 
mistake. I learned the hard way. This video does not show any dead pigeons
it just shows the Raccoon I found in the Flypen. The Raccon was taken to a nice 
wooded area and released, I hope never to see another Raccon again.I just hope this 
will let others learn the dangers of leaving an opening in your flypen . The opening was
so small I never thought any critters could ever get through , I was wrong. 

Please watch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w1Hy58uaME

Takecare Roosterboy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I had the same thing happen with ducks. It's easy to become complacent and think it will never happen because Raccoons are seldom seen and just when you think its safe...
Predator kill is the most awful sight to walk in on or wake up to.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read that you lost most of your precious birds to a raccoon ... can't watch the video though ... especially if it shows the raccoon killing them ... it will upset me way too much.

Michelle


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

arnieismybaby said:


> Sorry to read that you lost most of your precious birds to a raccoon ... can't watch the video though ... especially if it shows the raccoon killing them ... it will upset me way too much.
> 
> Michelle


It doesn't show that, Michelle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the tragedy, hopefully others will learn from your video.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Hrllo*



arnieismybaby said:


> Sorry to read that you lost most of your precious birds to a raccoon ... can't watch the video though ... especially if it shows the raccoon killing them ... it will upset me way too much.
> 
> Michelle



It does not show that birds. I took the raccoon to a wood area about 20 miles away and released him , I just hope he never comes back here again .I just want other to know that animals like this can get in your pigeon coup at nite time , I love to fly my pigeons , but next time I will have to be much more careful 

Takecare Roosterboy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am sorry you lost your precious pigeons. I respect you for doing the proper thing in relocating the racoon. That is the first time I have seen the mouth of one.It is a good educational tool for all of us who keep our pigeons outsude in a coop or aviary.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

This happened to a local flyer just a short time back. He forgot to close his trap door and it got in killed his whole young bird team .And then killed part of his breeder birds. a big set back to him and the club. As he can not fly this years young bird races. And the club just had 4 memembers to fly so they could not fly either. Several people had not chose to fly and this made it a no fly year. Thing do happen and when things do it is both sad and a set back.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the birds, RoosterBoy. I have seen many a duck that has been attacked by a raccoon, and it's not a pretty sight. 

Terry


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello Re lee 
I know I learned a hard lesson , but I never thought anything would ever climb up on top of the cage and fit through a small opening ,I mean the pigeons had to squize through that tiny opening ! I am raising some small pigeons but it will be a long time before I fly them again, the ones I lost did very well together, they were flocking together and going off for about 90 minutes, it took several months to get them to that point. when I first started them flying they just sat on top of the coup. Anyway a lesson learned the hard way. 

Takecare Re lee 

Roosterboy


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Tawhatley , well I never want to wake up to that again. this happened in the beginning of August. I figure toite I make a short video to let other knows that these things can happen even when you least suspect it. I am working on 7 new babby pigeons, I hope to fly them possibly next year. Or I might not fly them, I have not decided yet. The ones I lost enjoyed flying after they spent several months they were flocking and venturing off in a group of 6-10 at a time. I will have to start from the beginning agian.

Thanks again Takecare Roosterboy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Killing Machines*

***** are killing machines they will kill just to kill.... at least a hawk takes only one at a time,and may come back the next day to take another. If this had happend to my birds I AM SORRY but I would be wearing a **** skin cap the next day. One must draw the line at some point.GEORGE


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Victor and Trees Gray

I for your support, it happened almost two months ago, I figure I let everyone know what kritters can do if they get inside. 

Have a good evening 

Takecare Roosterboy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Roosterboy,

I'm sorry for your loss, I know it must have been heart wrenching for you.
There are predators out there that are nocturnal in nature and we don't think
of them because they are on different schedules. They are there just the same
and can be brutal to our beloved pets and birds. It may be a painful reminder,
but a good one for all. Quarter inch galvinized mesh is what the recommendation is for predator proof enclosures.

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

And it is expensive, unfortunately. But cheaper by the larger rolls. Combined
w/solid floors and walls would make it more in reach economically.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pigeons. I haven't lost any pigeons to them but when I lived on the edge of a nature preserve, I lost turtles to them (they dug up all kinds of wire to get the them, too). When I was young we lost many chickens to raccoons as well, they are such tricky and clever critters. Your video is well put together and educating. I, too, respect you for humanely removing the raccoon and understanding through your grief and anger, that it is a wild animal behaving in its natural ways. I hope you do very well with your new babies, and maybe you can find some pigeons that need homes on here somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello Maryjane
I did some reading and found that here in Connecticut we are loosing almost all our Eastern Box turtles to Raccoons and skunks, they dig up the turtle eggs and eat them.We are loosing all our turtles to them, I think they Raccoons and skunks are on the rise because they feed off the garbage pails, they are on the rise, I never saw a raccoon in my yard before but they are here. Anyone living in the NorthEastern USA should watch out . 

Takecare Roosterboy


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear that  

It's scary in the video how the racoon is fully in the cage as I thought that would protect the birds


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, a similar thing hapend to a friend of mine, except the differance was a rat came in and ate 2 pigeons that were only a few days old. Turns out there was a hole in the lower part of the loft. So her folks moved it in order to plug up the hole.

As about the raccoon and skunks, my Mom's seen some skunks in the hollywood hills in LA, we also have a family friend in LA who said there's a raccoon and a possum that comes into her yard at night.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Rooster Boy. That's a horrible thing for any fancier to have happen, and I must admit I forgot to close the trap a time or two myself (back when I used to fly my pigeons). 

I detest raccoons. They came after my chickens all the time back when I lived in the mountains. They invade our yard here in the suburbs too, despite my efforts to deter them. Our aviary, loft and small aviaries all have welded wire and multiple fasteners, but I still worry. So far the ***** haven't gotten in, but they dug up our lawn two nights this week. You can tell it's raccoons because they peel back large sections, like removing old carpeting.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Sorry to hear that, a similar thing hapend to a friend of mine, except the differance was a rat came in and ate 2 pigeons that were only a few days old. Turns out there was a hole in the lower part of the loft. So her folks moved it in order to plug up the hole.
> 
> As about the raccoon and skunks, my Mom's seen some skunks in the hollywood hills in LA, we also have a family friend in LA who said there's a raccoon and a possum that comes into her yard at night.


Her folks moved into the loft?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

No!!!

they moved the loft from where it used to be in order to plug up the hole.

No offense to anyone but I actualy like raccoons(but not for what they've done to your pets). My Dad told me that his family actually kept racoons as pets when he was a kid.

I've even seen for sale ads online for domestic racoons, skunks and squirrels.


----------

